# What should the ideal student do?



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My ideal student listens and gives feedback. There is a reason God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth. I will not waste my time, which I am not getting paid for, with anyone that that will not constructively cooperate. I don't care how you want to do it. I don't care how your daddy does it. We do it my way or the highway. 

May sound crude- but it produces results. I can usually tell in the first few lessons if I am wasting my time. 


.02


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I can echo this. It's good for a person to gell with the coach they're working with. There's some things I have an absolute on and some I don't and I want the feedback to know what results you're getting with what we're going over. If you mentally understand it, if you can visualize it and then how does the body react to it. But, as was mentioned, I do have some absolutes and I'll be glad to explain the why's and how's behind why they're absolutes. They're that way for a reason. But if someone isn't willing to follow what I'm working on with them then it's time to part ways. Which is fine, because people need different styles sometimes. Sometimes they feel as if they don't need to change somethign. Or don't want to. I think people sometimes lose track of why they went to a coach in the first place. To get better. Sometimes fear of change plays into things as well.


subconsciously said:


> My ideal student listens and gives feedback. There is a reason God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth. I will not waste my time, which I am not getting paid for, with anyone that that will not constructively cooperate. I don't care how you want to do it. I don't care how your daddy does it. We do it my way or the highway.
> 
> May sound crude- but it produces results. I can usually tell in the first few lessons if I am wasting my time.
> 
> ...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Once we have progressed beyond basics I am very open to trying new things. If something is working for a particular archer, as long as it is reasonable, we can stick to it. Also as long as it will work in situations other than the practice line. I am very open to telling the student why we do it, biomechanically-mentally etc....We have a great JOAD club with super parental and archery shop support. "Third Coast Archers" - Our motto "Keep it on the Island".


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the comments. Sometimes it seems that the shooters are just not motivated and it is like a waste of time.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

What subconsciously said with a bit of lenience. After teaching one 9 year old how to shoot, changing things often to see what worked for her and teaching her also how to give me good feedback I like to think I'm a pretty good coach. Natalie was easy as she absorbed everything I told/showed her and was very open minded to any changes I suggested and implemented. At 10 years old she placed 2nd in class at our PSAA Indoor Target Championships shoot. losing only to the NFAA national champion. At 11 years old she won her class.

One thing I learned about coaching that pays off. I have never ever criticized her. Critique? Yes, but always positive reinforcement from me. 

She doesn't need as much of my time now so I now help a couple other girls in 4H. One of them shows some real potential. The other two no so much. All of them are between 12 and 14 years of age with very little experience.

Let me also plug in here that I do not coach boys. I am willing to help men and/or boys, but will not seriously spend the time with them that I do girls. Men/boys know everything as they have friends or fathers that bowhunt and there gets to be too much interference. Girls are just easier to work with.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I would have to agree with you, bfisher. Girls are much easier to teach. The main reason is most boys know how to shoot from birth or so it seems, girls listen then do what you asked them to do & improve much faster.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ideal student............should be on time, eager to learn,try his or her best to perform, honest, polite, and not a cheater. and practice on the schedule given by coach and dont get lazy or skip a session. and for the perfect student should be able to shoot any where, in any condition of weather.. and shoot 60 x when asked to perform ..lmao when you find one i want to shake his or her hand, and buy them lunch....:lol3::lol3::lol3: coach mike farmer


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The ideal student wins!!


----------

